# ORCA headset



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Other than the FSA headset that comes standard on ORCA frames, what other or better ones are compatible to the FSA one? I tried Record Headset but its not the same and would not fit.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

your main "upgrade" would be, like anything else, ceramic. FSA has a ceramic headset as well, would be an upgrade from our stock headsets from Orbea. I think Chris King headsets would also qualify as an upgrade, but i know a bit less about them.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

i assume you've done ceramic on the rest of the bike first? if not i'd spend on ceramic BB, rear derailleur cog, etc before worrying about headsets. Pretty much the last thing to do.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

WhyRun said:


> your main "upgrade" would be, like anything else, ceramic. FSA has a ceramic headset as well, would be an upgrade from our stock headsets from Orbea. I think Chris King headsets would also qualify as an upgrade, but i know a bit less about them.


86 the Chris King. They don't make internal headsets. They are sweet though. I have one on my steely.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

WhyRun said:


> i assume you've done ceramic on the rest of the bike first? if not i'd spend on ceramic BB, rear derailleur cog, etc before worrying about headsets. Pretty much the last thing to do.


Yes I have done most Ceramic upgrades, with the Super Record 11 it comes with Ceramic BB and have also changed the cogs.

jim


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I stand corrected....

http://chrisking.com/headsets/hds_inset


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

chris king caved in last year.

Wow, a ceramic headset... why ?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just to finish my cereamic upgrades. Also there is nothing on my Orca with FSA parts, so just wanted to be different.


----------



## JTM (Jan 14, 2008)

The King Inset won't work with the Orca. It is for pressed in integrated headsets not drop ins like the Orca.


----------

